# Tabellen Zellen Rahmen



## TsEnG (27. Juni 2007)

Hallo, 

ich möchte eine Tabelle haben, wo um jede Zelle ein Rahmen ist. Wenn ich nun <table Style="border: 1px solid;"> nutze, hat nur die Tabelle einen Rahmen. Nun möchte ich aber nicht in jede der 300 zeilen bei <TD> das ganze einfügen weil die Tabelle über ein WYSIWYG editor erweitert werden soll. Und der das nicht von alleine macht.

gibt es Irgendein Trick das ich den Style unter <Table> angeben kann und der die Zellen umrahmt?



Danke


----------



## soyo (27. Juni 2007)

Irgendwie habe ich gerade ein Deschawü 

Egal, hier die Lösung:

```
//css
.tableBorder td {
  border: 1px solid;
}
//html
<table class="tableBorder">
  <tr>
    <td></td>
  </tr>
</table>
```


----------



## TsEnG (27. Juni 2007)

Geht es auch irgendwie das nur die Zellen umrahmt sind. Nur der aüßere Rand der Tabelle Nicht?


----------



## Maik (27. Juni 2007)

Hi,

genau das geschieht mit soyos gezeigtem Quellcode.


----------



## TsEnG (27. Juni 2007)

Bei mir irgendwie nicht? da macht der außen um die Tabelle auch nen Rahmen... Das komische ist auch irgendwie, das der innere Rahmen dicker ist als der Aüßere. So sieht es zumindest aus.

Ah Sorry habe das Falsch verstanden. Klar macht der um die Zellen einen Rahmen   aber ich möchte, das er sozusagen nur innen einen Rahmen hat. Die äußeren Zellen bilden nach meiner meinung ja den Tabellen Rahmen *G* versteht jemand was ich meine


----------



## Maik (27. Juni 2007)

Bei mir wird der Rahmen nur um die Zellen gezogen und besitzt eine einheitliche Stärke:


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01//EN"
  "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/strict.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
<title></title>

<style type="text/css">
<!--
.tableTest td {
  border: 1px solid #000;
}
-->
</style>

</head>
<body>

<table class="tableTest">
  <tr>
    <td>ein test</td><td>ein test</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td>ein test</td><td>ein test</td>
  </tr>
</table>

</body>
</html>
```


----------



## TsEnG (27. Juni 2007)

Ich meinte folgendermaßen

HIER KLICKEN


----------



## Maik (27. Juni 2007)

Dann wirst du wohl in den äußeren Zellen die entsprechenden Rahmenseiten auf null setzen müssen:


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01//EN"
  "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/strict.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
<title></title>

<style type="text/css">
<!--
  table {
  border-collapse:collapse;
  }

  td {
  border:1px solid #000;
  }

  td.LO {
  border-left:0;
  border-top:0;
  }

  td.O {
  border-top:0;
  }

  td.RO {
  border-right:0;
  border-top:0;
  }

  td.L {
  border-left:0;
  }

  td.R {
  border-right:0;
  }

  td.LU {
  border-left:0;
  border-bottom:0;
  }

  td.U {
  border-bottom:0;
  }

  td.RU {
  border-right:0;
  border-bottom:0;
  }
-->
</style>

</head>
<body>

<table>
  <tr>
    <td class="LO">ein test</td><td class="O">ein test</td><td class="RO">ein test</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td class="L">ein test</td><td>ein test</td><td class="R">ein test</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td class="LU">ein test</td><td class="U">ein test</td><td class="RU">ein test</td>
  </tr>
</table>

</body>
</html>
```


----------

